# CPC Outpatient/Physician Medical Coding Specialist



## akbedford (Jul 10, 2009)

I have 8 years of Outpatient, Physician Medical Coding experience.

I have Also done ED/ER Coding as well. 

I have remote Medical Coding experience on the Physician, Clinical, Profee side. 

I am CPC Credentialed thru the AAPC. 

I was wondering if anyone can suggest any good remote, recruiting companies that may need remote medical coding? Maybe an idea where to begin searching? 

Your comments are greatly appreciated.

Amy Bedford-CPC


----------

